# i completed basic training



## its_Rob (Oct 20, 2008)

Back in march I signed up for the army and on july 7 I went to ft. benning, GA to train to become an infantryman and I graduated on october 23. Being there and around a bunch of new people was tough at first but as time went on I made friends and I've become a lot more confident in myself. A couple of friends told me when they first met me, I would barely say anything but now I was really talkative and confident. A couple of days ago a girl I knew from my school called me and asked me to come to a school play with her and I did. I was nervous but I had good time, we talked and I saw some other people that I kind of knew and talked to them too. I'm not sure if I'm completely cured of SA but I know I've gotten considerably better at socializing with others and being less nervous around people.

I'm getting stationed in texas so my goal for when I get there is to go out on my first date. If I can survive ft. benning, surely I can get a date.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, ItsRob! :boogie :boogie :boogie

I like the new Wild style of the Uno card in your avatar.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Excellent! Congratulations and thank you for your service


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

Yay glad your SA has got much better and congrats on graduating


----------

